# Bolens in Buckley Michigan



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

My parents went to a tractor show a couple weeks ago. Here's a few pictures they took for me.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Next one


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

One more


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice ridemasters!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool looking tractors when are you going to get one of them


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not too easy to find one!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

My neighbors already think I'm a little wierd with all tube-frames I have. I'd love to see the look on their faces if I brought home a Ridemaster.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
I know EXACTLY what you mean!!


----------

